# HONDA GENERATOR MOTOR ON A WOOD SPLITER?



## jimdeq (May 6, 2011)

I bought a honda EM5000 generator at a auction.  I had no idea if it would even start.  I got it home and it started on the first pull.  I then plugged in a saw and had no power to anything.  After troubleshooting it went to repair shop and I was told the voltage regulator was out of it and it would cost $300.00 to fix.  I started to think, I need a motor to replace the ancient Kohler 10HP on the wood splitter.  Would a 11HP honda off of a generator be able to replace the old side shaft Kohler?


----------



## triptester (May 6, 2011)

Most generator motors have a tapered shaft for which I have not been able to find a love-joy coupling to fit.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (May 6, 2011)

triptester said:
			
		

> Most generator motors have a tapered shaft for which I have not been able to find a love-joy coupling to fit.



your in the know.....spot on!


----------



## taxidermist (May 6, 2011)

Here is a good idea. 


http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=138173


----------



## RNLA (May 6, 2011)

The machinist at a shop I use to work at would put a tapper in the lovejoy. I'm not sure it would be worth it cost wise??? We had a strange hydraulic motor-electric motor combination that required this modification...


----------



## Jags (May 6, 2011)

RNLA said:
			
		

> The machinist at a shop I use to work at would put a tapper in the lovejoy. I'm not sure it would be worth it cost wise??? We had a strange hydraulic motor-electric motor combination that required this modification...



Yep, anybody worth half his weight in salt at running a lathe can internal bore the taper in pretty short order.  Ya just gotta know the taper to reproduce it.


----------



## Dune (May 7, 2011)

For a bought and paid for Honda on your splitter, the lovejoy mod is well worth it.


----------



## jimdeq (May 8, 2011)

So if I am understanding this,when I take apart the generator I will be able to determine if it has a tapered shaft or not.  Then I will either have to have the shaft machined down to a certain size or machine the inside of a love joy to meet the taper of the shaft?


----------



## Dune (May 8, 2011)

You want to machine the lovejoy coupling, not the shaft.


----------



## jimdeq (May 9, 2011)

Lovejoy makes a mill motor coupling that I think might work on the tapered shaft ,but I dont know how much it costs?


----------



## Whitepine2 (May 10, 2011)

This is what I did, cut the taper off of the shaft then took a die grinder and cut a keyway into the round shaft finished off with hand file. This was on 8 HP Briggs has been working fine for years. Gen shafts seem to be longer for some reason and this worked out fine can be done inabout 1-1/2 hours if your handy.


----------



## peterc38 (May 10, 2011)

I guess I would ask why did you buy the generator in the first place. Specifically, did you need a generator or did you have intetnion from the start to use the engine for a logsplitter? It would seem that the former is the case from your first post.

If it were me, I'd cough up the 300 clams to fix the generator and have a nice generator for a total of a $600 investment. Then I would by an 11HP harbor freight Honda clone for the log splitter for an another $159. Link is below.

http://www.harborfreight.com/11-hp-ohv-horizontal-shaft-gas-engine-66492.html


----------

